# Canon Close Up Lens and Step-Up rings



## danski0224 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am wondering how well an "oversized" Close Up Lens works with step-up rings.

As an example, the 100mm L macro and 180mm macro both take different size filters. Step-up rings are relatively inexpensive compared to multiple copies of the Close Up lens 500D.

If I purchased one to fit the 180mm, would there be issues using it + step-up ring on the 100mm?

Thanks


----------



## TommyLee (Aug 10, 2013)

yes they work great...just get the 77mm
( I am not aware of any issues with a very small distance added by the ring...if that concerns you)

I bought the 77mm (largest) 500d
and a few rings....
77-72, 77-67, a few others ... even for the original 58mm-thread, 100mm macro

when I used the 500d more... I left a 72-77 ring on the 135 f2...\
and 67-77 on the 70-200 f4 I.S. .....
.....AND got lens caps in the 77mm size for each

further, I worked out a system to carry the 500d with its own dedicated 77mm lens cap
and left the most used ring (72-77) on the back of the diopter....
and....had a litte case to carry the package...

this kept the surface pristine/unscratched...EVEN if I had in a pocket for quick use

I used the 500d on the 70-200 II (77mm), 24-105 (77mm) and 135 f2 (72mm) the most

so when I have a tele lens on, I can reach into my pocket get the 500d - protected by a lens cap AND an adapter ring......
if it is a 77mm tele...I remove the ring ..........if it is a 72mm tele I leave it on and attach to lens

this is how I used to do long walkabouts with the 24-105 ...for example
it really was a useful, quick switch into 'macro'.......
walk thru the 'hoods' shooting houses..... bldgs...
when I saw a nice front garden with bees and such.. 
grab the 500d from my pocket, and QUICKLY convert the 24-105 to a macro and get some shots..wonderfully efficient...I got so I could do the whole thing without losing eye contact.

this (and a 12mm tube) would make a FF camera + 24-105 into a great travel system... so you can shoot Paris flowers too without carrying a macro lens
/////////

I just took a shot of the typical kit for you ............attached
hope this helps

TOM


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

